
Cracking Golang's PRNG for Fun and (Virtual) Profit - willycodes
http://willyschultz.com/2017/06/30/cracking-golang-prng.html
======
christophberger
This may be an interesting article; however, I stopped reading when I
discovered that it is about math/rand and not crypt/rand. Any PRNG that is not
cryptographically secure must be flawed by definition (otherwise it would
qualify as a crypto PRNG, right?) and should only be used for tasks where the
quality of the randomness is only secondary.

------
zeveb
> The given seed argument is being taken modulo _M = (1 << 31) - 1 which is
> equivalent to . So even though the seed argument is given as a 64-bit
> integer, only 31 bits of it are actually used. In other words, there are
> only unique seeds

Why is JavaScript being used to insert constants into the text? I believe that
'equivalent to .' should be 'equivalent to $SOMENUM.' and that 'only unique'
should be 'only $OTHERNUM unique' instead.

The whole article (which is definitely interesting) is like this: numbers are
omitted, presumably because there's some JavaScript inserting them.

~~~
gus_massa
Probably the culprit is

>> _< script
src="[https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/mathjax/2.7.1/MathJax...](https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/mathjax/2.7.1/MathJax.js?config=TeX-
AMS-MML_HTMLorMML") type="text/javascript"></script>_

Mathjax is usefull to add formulas, specially in pages with a lot of
integrals, square roots or matrices. In this case it's a too powerful tool,
but I guess that the author just uses it in every article.

